# Anyone MTB racing this season?



## Gremf (May 1, 2009)

So far I have ridden CAT3 (40-49) on my singlespeed and came in 13 out of 15
And last weekend I rode the SS Open class at Winding Trails and came in 8 out 9 (10), one SSer never got his registration moved over.

Can't Winsted Woods but I might do the June 7th Ashford Race.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2009)

One of these days I'm gonna enter a MTB race just to see how I do, knowing me it'll turn into one of those things that I say but never do...


----------



## severine (May 1, 2009)

I toyed with the idea of a MTB tri last year at Winding Trails. If I can ever get my knee to stay rehabbed, I may do it yet.


----------

